# Perks of the job & Probibly A First on DW 2010 Fabia Vrs



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi All hope your well,

Took delivery of our 2010 Skoda Fabia Vrs on Thursday Done nothing other than wash it 2 BM Untill today I had a chance to give her its first detail,

Washed & Clayed (no contaminets or correction needed) So straight on with Megs step 1 paint cleaner follwed by 2 polish, then on with the wax 2 coats of dodo juice Rain Forest,

Windows were treated to rain-ex Tyres dressed with autoglym instant tyre dress, Wheels sealed with poorboys wheel sealent, Exhaust was cleaned & polished useing Auto-sol, Tomorrow I will scotch Gaurd the interior using Autoglym Products I have in work.

Sorry for the quality of the pics (taken with i phone)

Must say it really is a blast to drive,

Thanks for looking comments always welcome

Regards,

Jason


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good. Great thing about a forum with people mostly from the UK it seems like is getting to see all the cars we don't get over here in the US.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Like the new vrs! Very nice.

Surprised it doesnt need any correction most new cars need a little bit of work. Ive seen the people cleaning them as they come off the ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

burger said:


> Like the new vrs! Very nice.
> 
> Surprised it doesnt need any correction most new cars need a little bit of work. Ive seen the people cleaning them as they come off the ship


Cheers Bud, Having had both the mark 1 & now the mark 2 Can honestly say there both excellent cars! The mark 2 takes a bit of getting ust to being DSG But damn she fly's ;0)

Correction wise they all come wrapped in plastic now & working at the dealership I didnt let our valeters ANY Wheere near it hehe, only thing I did notice was some very small paint splats which tbf I couldn't correct.

Cheers Again Jason.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Love it :argie:

Any interior pics ?

I know I'll be shouted down but personally I would add the black bodyside mouldings - would fit in well with the other black trim IMHO - oh yes and hopefully they would stop the  morons that seem to enjoy denting my car in car parks


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Think its a missed opportunity tbh. Needs a diesel option and needs to look more like a vRs and not a standard fabia 2.

Still nice car and I bet your reaaly happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

nickka said:


> Love it :argie:
> 
> Any interior pics ?
> 
> I know I'll be shouted down but personally I would add the black bodyside mouldings - would fit in well with the other black trim IMHO - oh yes and hopefully they would stop the  morons that seem to enjoy denting my car in car parks


Haha Was thinking the same, as I work for a main dealer ill pop a set of mouldings on it in the morning, get a pic up ASAP, I thought it would look good with a black roof aswell but im nog gettin the spray gun out ;0) Maybe a vinyl wrap! Watch this space hehe:thumb:

Will get interior pics up tomorow as thats my next job ;0)


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

stevobeavo said:


> Think its a missed opportunity tbh. Needs a diesel option and needs to look more like a vRs and not a standard fabia 2.
> 
> Still nice car and I bet your reaaly happy with it.


Steve I agreed with you, 2 weeks ago But after Living with the beast for the w'end im smitten They (Skoda) have got it right again, Superb car more refined than the 1st one & driven well u'll achive over 40mpg ... was doing 40 in 7th earlyer barley ticking over!

Would Love a race blue 1 tho hehe:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive got a mk1 vRS. Maybe a test drive in one would change my mind.....West london isnt far from me.....lol.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

burgmo3 said:


> Looks good. Great thing about a forum with people mostly from the UK it seems like is getting to see all the cars we don't get over here in the US.


I would still rather look at Dodge Rams all day!!!!!

But nice car and like the wheels!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

stevobeavo said:


> Ive got a mk1 vRS. Maybe a test drive in one would change my mind.....West london isnt far from me.....lol.


Can arrange a TD With Pleasure :thumb:


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

green is great


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Crook2001 said:


> green is great


Cheers was un-sure of it to start with bit its really grown on me!!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

*Few Interior Pics*

Cheers for all the replys, Today I scotch-gaurded the interior using Autoglym Interior out of a Life shine kit I Had at work again apolegies for pic Quality I must get a good camera,

Regards,

Jason.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry but I don't like that at all


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

puntohgt77 said:


> sorry but I don't like that at all


Your intitled to your view Bud :thumb:


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Me likes ... but is it just me or do the wheels look small?

Makes me miss our old Octy vRS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

mk4gtiturbo said:


> Me likes ... but is it just me or do the wheels look small?
> 
> Makes me miss our old Octy vRS


They Do Look a bit small in the arches dude, would look so much better slammed (sure it wont take long) I have a Ocy Vrs for daily driver such a good useable car, Get me & my 16 month old boy from a2b & me a bit quicker when his not in it hehe ;0)









Great Value for monet if you ask me ;0)


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Lovely motor. Would really love to see more interior shots as opposed to the "Spy Cam" phone shots ;-)

I can see this having really wide appeal. 180BHP + 7 speed DSG +5 doors -- NICE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

quattrogmbh said:


> Lovely motor. Would really love to see more interior shots as opposed to the "Spy Cam" phone shots ;-)
> 
> I can see this having really wide appeal. 180BHP + 7 speed DSG +5 doors -- NICE.


Its a Joy to drive bud, DSG Gear box does take a bit of getting ust too, I will promise to get some better interior pics up v soon, im back in work on wednesday so watch this space ;o)

Cheers Again,

Jason.:thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice Jason and good choice of colour.

Rob


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice but i wish they would make it without the DSG box and a CR170td engine would be good


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

At least no more clutch to worry about, I do miss an auto box.

Anyhow, how are you finding the box as her in doors fancies a Seat Leon and that has the DSG box. I have read that they are just as fast as a manual and just as good on fuel??


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

The dsg box is a total different animal to a normal auto. It's quicker than a manual and much quicker and smoother than an auto. Not sure how this differs to my r32's dsg but that blips the throttle on down changes and is better on fuel than a manual due to selecting 6th gear at 30mph. 

I'm guessing the seat ibiza bocenegra is the equivalent of your skoda?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Like it - I thought I saw the version at a motorshow with the black roof? That really helped visually lower the roofline.

Not too sure on the wheels myself, not really a fan of dark ones so it's personal taste, but I bet the car is amazing. I had a Mk1 up until 5 months ago, I'd love to give this a go though, more power, decent torque and a petrol....yums.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> nice but i wish they would make it without the DSG box and a CR170td engine would be good


A lot have people have said this to me but there is no sign of a derv in the near future


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> At least no more clutch to worry about, I do miss an auto box.
> 
> Anyhow, how are you finding the box as her in doors fancies a Seat Leon and that has the DSG box. I have read that they are just as fast as a manual and just as good on fuel??


Gear box is Brilliant although it did take me some time to get ust to with 7 gears it almost felt like it was confused for a while, I adapt to cars real quicky so it took me about 20 mins & then I realised how good it all is.

Gear Change is seemless & tbf I would say it's quicker than a manual, fuel consumption wise im till giving it a bit of stick so its not great, however the car if you drive it normily will be in 6 gear @ 30mph & 7th @ 40 & the engine is barely ticking over:thumb:

I would advise you & the mrs to have a lenthy Test drive , I really dont think u'll be disapointed though,

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

puntohgt77 said:


> The dsg box is a total different animal to a normal auto. It's quicker than a manual and much quicker and smoother than an auto. Not sure how this differs to my r32's dsg but that blips the throttle on down changes and is better on fuel than a manual due to selecting 6th gear at 30mph.
> 
> I'm guessing the seat ibiza bocenegra is the equivalent of your skoda?


Spot on matey as Ive said previously it ticks over @ 40 mph in 7th gear, I belive the only diffrence is you have a 6 speed dsg box (I may be wrong)

Cheers Jason.:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Mecahnics sound awesome but Im not too keen on the styling myself looks like someone's left an Audi A3 on a boil wash!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Like it - I thought I saw the version at a motorshow with the black roof? That really helped visually lower the roofline.
> 
> Not too sure on the wheels myself, not really a fan of dark ones so it's personal taste, but I bet the car is amazing. I had a Mk1 up until 5 months ago, I'd love to give this a go though, more power, decent torque and a petrol....yums.


I've had a couple of mark 1's last one was a limited edition Great Cars!

You did indeed see one with a black roof as this is a cost option on the car, The wheel Choice is also a option, my prefered spec would have been race blue with white wheels & a white roof, But all the lauch cars are rallye green which is really growing on me:thumb: If you liked your mark 1 ull love this one,

Cheers Jason.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

DarrylB said:


> Mecahnics sound awesome but Im not too keen on the styling myself looks like someone's left an Audi A3 on a boil wash!


lol :thumb: my pictures dont do much for it, but ur welcome to your opinion:thumb:


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

superb stuff


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of people talking about TDIs and the DSG. I have a 2.0 TDI 140 with DSG in the Passat and I think it's brilliant except for if you try to get it moving from standstill. There is a huge flat spot untill the the turbo kicks in then it's all wheelspin!! Would love to try a Petrol engined DSG and see what that's like.

Our Octy was a fully loaded mk2 in black. I haven't got any pics online other than this:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

mk4gtiturbo said:


> Lots of people talking about TDIs and the DSG. I have a 2.0 TDI 140 with DSG in the Passat and I think it's brilliant except for if you try to get it moving from standstill. There is a huge flat spot untill the the turbo kicks in then it's all wheelspin!! Would love to try a Petrol engined DSG and see what that's like.
> 
> Our Octy was a fully loaded mk2 in black. I haven't got any pics online other than this:


Reason why theres a delay bud is cos the dsg has clutches & unlike a conventional auto box it disengages gears when at stand still, hence the delay! so fookin annoying hehe ...but u get ust to it :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

interior pics as promised.....

































:thumb:


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

nice one mate- love the colour


VeeDub:wave:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Not my cup of tea its ride height dont look right for a Vrs model and also its to green needs a little bit of different coulor trim to break it up IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

THE CHAMP said:


> Not my cup of tea its ride height dont look right for a Vrs model and also its to green needs a little bit of different coulor trim to break it up IMO


Wishes Skoda Uk were Reading this! There will be modders that will perfect this car! 6 colours to choose from inc roof & wheels... watch this space, springs will be no probs :thumb:


----------



## HarperST (Aug 19, 2007)

You need a new camera the pics are terrible


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool detail but still think new shape Fabia is a Fugly looking thing.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good, just thought they all came with a black roof same as on the advert.
Nice, just get a black roof make it look lower.


----------

